# Modern Drillium?



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Perhaps controversial and certainly of no real weight value on todays components but anyone sporting any?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

dmar836 said:


> Perhaps controversial and certainly of no real weight value on todays components but anyone sporting any?


Its fun to play although there are lighter off the shelf stuff and you save yourself a bunch of time. A OmniRacer clamp cost $25 and it weighs less than 9 grams. B-T-P makes a carbon derailleur clamp that weighs 10 grams although the cost is $90.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Playing is right. With an all alloy frame, and a 560g carbon fork, there are easier ways to shave gms. I basically drilled that DR clamp to get "Shimano" off there. That's what was sent with the SRAM Force group! Not an integrated one! The seat clamp looks stupid IMO...... a little too "studded wrist band"-looking.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree with Juan. I am in the process of working on a new build that will be pretty light. I decided that I would stick with my OMNI racer seat post clamp at 9g and I have also bought the Parlee front derailleur clamp at 9g as well. Both parts were bought for the prices that Juan has listed.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice. My all alloy build came in at under 18lbs with a Specialized BG 560g seat and that heavy fork. I know I could get it to 16lbs without drilling a thing.


----------

